# Need Information On Training In Balintawak Eskrima Or Lightning Scientific Arnis



## LAKANPOPOT (Jul 24, 2003)

HI EVERYONE,
I WAS HOPING SOMEBODY KNOWS OF GROUP TRAINING IN BALINTAWAK ESKRIMA OR LIGHTNING SCIENTIFIC ARNIS IN THE BAY AREA. HOPE YOU CAN HELP THANKS!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAKANPOPOT _
> *HI EVERYONE,
> I WAS HOPING SOMEBODY KNOWS OF GROUP TRAINING IN BALINTAWAK ESKRIMA OR LIGHTNING SCIENTIFIC ARNIS IN THE BAY AREA. HOPE YOU CAN HELP THANKS! *



Gee, we are not up in Bay City Michigan, yet we are in Flint Michigan which is about an hour south of the Bay.  

I am sure you are meaning the _Bay Area_ of some other state. A little more information might be in order to help you out.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2003)

Surely it's the San Francisco Bay area, which extends down to Silicon Valley!


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAKANPOPOT _
> *HI EVERYONE,
> I WAS HOPING SOMEBODY KNOWS OF GROUP TRAINING IN BALINTAWAK ESKRIMA OR LIGHTNING SCIENTIFIC ARNIS IN THE BAY AREA. HOPE YOU CAN HELP THANKS! *



I think that there are some Atillo Balintawak people in that area, but I'm not really sure. Have you tried a web search for Balitawak?

Tim Kashino


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Jul 26, 2003)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR TRYING TO HELP ME! I APPRECIATE IT. I WILL TRY GM ATILO'S WEBSITE. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Shawn Hayes (Jan 20, 2012)

LAKANPOPOT said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> I WAS HOPING SOMEBODY KNOWS OF GROUP TRAINING IN BALINTAWAK ESKRIMA OR LIGHTNING SCIENTIFIC ARNIS IN THE BAY AREA. HOPE YOU CAN HELP THANKS!



Did you ever find what you was looking for? I train and teach Balintawak Escrima here in the Bay Area.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 20, 2012)

The thread was from eight years ago, the guy is probably a Guro by now....


----------

